# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting April 28th at 1 pm in North Richland Hills, TX



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The next meeting of the DFW Aquatic Plant Club will be held in North Richland Hills on April 28th at the home of Marie and Pedro. An email with the address has been sent out to all registered club members. If you don't receive the email or are not a registered member and wish to attend the meeting please PM either Crownman or bsboust for the address.

Marie will provide munchies and she has asked members to bring drinks to share. The topic for this meeting will be a presentation on Planted Shrimp Tanks.

2019 dues are $20 for singles and $30 for family memberships. The plant swap will be at the end of the meeting and is for members only. New members can join and pay $20 in cash at the meeting or via paypal to [email protected] .

If you have any specific plant requests, please post them on our APC Club site : https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/. .

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

